# Male vs. Female; which to choose?



## splashabout (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello!
Which gender is a better pet? Pros and cons? I love the beauty of the males, there fins are so flowing and vibrant, but the females are so stinkin' cute! They have those cute cropped looking fins, and are just... cute! But besides appearance, personality-wise, which will be better? I like active fish, and I've heard that females are more active. Is this true? Anything that will help me choose is helpful!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, I have a male plakat (the fish in my profile pic). His shorter fins mean he's always very active and swimming around and he acts like a typical male, all proud and huffy :lol: Out of all the betta types/genders, male plakats are my favorites.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They are both the same temper wise, both will shove their faces at the glass when they see you and both will flare at their reflection. Females and male pk are a bit more active than long finned ones.
Long fins are very good at ripping their tails on things and also sticking them into filters so youd need to consider how you set up their tank.
But fems and pk are really good jumpers which is their main downfall.

As a general rule males are more beautiful and females are more cute so it really depends on what you're after, beauty or cutie


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I went with cute,I love short tail bettas means I can run a filter.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

My female is quick and active and notices everything. Very puppy-like personality
Playful. I never see her lounge. I have never seen her sleep. She is very focused on her people. I am impressed by how big she has gotten, too, and her fins are full and beautiful. I like her tiny mouth and large eyes.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I used to be male only. but I fell in love with females' personalities and I now have 3 females. It's all up to you, I love my females but I still really like my males. Plakats are great.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

InfraRed is my first female betta. I like the females because they are smaller than males, and since their fins don't get as long they are sold in pet stores at a younger age than the males. You get to see her fins grow. One thing I don't like as much is that she always looks bloated because of her eggs, but that is okay.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have both (more male than females as they're more commonly sold), I enjoy my boys but my girl is adorable too.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Females for the win. Here's why:

I purchased Seren from a privately-owned pet shop that breeds their own Bettas. They priced their males based on fin structures and coloration etc, so if I wanted to go with whichever caught my eyes I'm running the risk of paying at least $20. The ones that they sell for $6 are basically Petco Bettas whose health cannot be guaranteed. The females, however, cost $6 no matter what. Now keep in mind that Seren is a beautiful multicolored fish with flashy scales that could easily run for $20 say she was born a male. This pattern (females cost less) seem to hold true wherever you go as far as I know. So that's one thing to consider. 

Personality-wise, I found my male to be more unwelcoming towards the presence of fingers in his tank compared to my females. I still remember how he would flare and nip, the Betta language equivalent of "F off". He also had the tendency to bite his own tail because it's so long he mistook it for another male. That being said, he was very active and a little more fun to watch than my girls. He was never too scared to explore new tank ornaments and swim in circles around it. My girls are more laid-back and careful, though being a Betta they're still more active than most fishes.


----------

